# Custard's 15th birthday!



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy 15th birthday, Custard. I wish you many, many more happy years.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Custard, it is great to hear of a Golden reaching 15, I hope your Mummy is going to spoil you rotten today you certainly deserve it:wavey:
Please post pictures of your boy if you can he deserves for everyone to see him and appreciate such a regal gentleman.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy birthday Custard hope you get spoiled on your birthday


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy, happy birthday Custard. I have the feeling you're already pretty spoiled, so on this magnificent day, I wish you MORE spoiling and all your favorite things.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW hope you are having a great birthday Custard 
what a fab name


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope you have a great day and get even more spoiled on your big day. Tell your Mom to email me the pictures and I will add them to the thread so everyone can see how goodlooking you are. We are sending you big hugs and I think we will have a frosty paw in honor of your big day.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Custard, happy birthday you handsome guy! Sarah, keep doing what you're doing....it seems to be working Have you had Custard since he was a puppy?


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Happy birthday Custard! Wishing you the best birthday ever! Please give him scratches from me.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hearing about Custard's 15th birthday warms my heart. Congratulations to you for being such an excellent trustee and guardian of old gold!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you everyone for joining Custard and I in our joy! 
Finns Fan: Yes, i have had Custard since he was a puppy. He was a puppy mill rescue adoption. He was only about 8-12 weeks old when we got him. He was deathly ill with parasites and infections and worms and all sorts. but he made it. And he has been the most caring, gentle soul I've ever know. A true companion in the fullest sense. 
He is enjoying his Merrick Brats and Tots and his new squeaky pheasant. He can get the pheastant and the chew bone in his mouth at the same time and is proudly charging about showing them off. My 5 yr old son has brushed him and he looks so good. I must take his photo! And thank you Carol, I'd love to send a photo of him to you for posting to this thread. If you look in my "profile" you can see him in the Custard Album
Sarah


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Custard!!!
Hope you have a fabulous day


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Sarah!

CUSTARD!!!!......


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy 15th Birthday Custard !


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Custard! Wishing you the best birthday ever with more to come in health and happiness.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy 15th Birthday sweet Custard! Keep up the good work buddy, keeping your 5 year old human brudder in line LOL. Hugs to the birthday boy.


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy 15th birthday, Custard!! Wow, 15 years young! I hope you have an amazing birthday with lots of treats!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Custard! Hope you have many more b-days to enjoy in front of you!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday handsome boy!!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy birthday Custard!!

I got this pic from your album Sarah. 

Here is Custard!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

A very Happy Birthday Custard! Such a happy looking guy.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Aw, thank you ! Yes that is my Big Red Boy Custard. Happily licking off birthday treats from his whiskers


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Big birthday hugs coming your way Custard - hope you have A Very Happy Birthday


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Custard! I just love your white face.:wave:


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wow, have a happy, happy day Custard and hope you have many more birthdays too. Celebrate!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Custard!! *
*:greenboun:squintdan:leapfrog::woot2::nchuck: :appl::rockon::jamming::wiggle::banana::drummer:  arty2::heartbeat:311hi-thu:artydude:agree:arty::dblthumb2:You_Rock_ :headbang2:yipee:*​*How special it must be to reach 15!! May you and yours enjoy MANY MANY more! *


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

Happy, Happy Birthday Custard!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Custard! Hope you have a great day. You are a very handsome boy.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

So sweet! Happy birthday Custard!
He looks great


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy birthday Custard!
You look mahvelous!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Custard you give all of us the hope that our Goldens will be as happy and healthy as you when they are the young age of 15. My boy Buddy will be 13 this month and he is still happy and healthy.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Custard!! You are a very special boy indeed!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*WOOOHOOO CUSTARD !!!*​


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Have a happy, happy birthday, sweet Custard! Wishing you many more years of love . . .


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy 15th Birthday Custard you handsome boy you! It warms my heart to hear when Goldens make it to an age like that.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

*Happy 15th Birthday Custard!!! 
*How wonderful to be 15 and party!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go Custard. Stay strong you beautiful boy.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

When we hear so much about younger goldens being sick, it makes it that much more special to hear one celebrating a 15th birthday! Happy Birthday Custard!!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Custard!!! We're doing the happy dance for your big day today! :banana:


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Custard, you big handsome boy!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Yay! Happy birthday big guy! Your Custard continues to be one handsome fella!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY CUSTARD!!!!!!arty:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh No - I didn't see until today!!! I'm sorry Custard (you can nip my butt if you want). Happy Belated 15th gorgeous boy!!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Happy 15th Birthday Custard!! Stay young and strong!!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Awwww Happy Happy Birthday Custard, you look marvelous!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

happy birthday handsome guy, and I wish you many more!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I just saw this and even though I'm way more than a day late  I didn't want to miss the chance to wish Custard many happy birthdays to come.

Fifteen is truely a milestone not to be missed!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

...scared me for a minute! I hope Custard is still enjoying his 15th year! Sam would have been 15 on Aug 1st...I envy you.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

*thank you!*

Thank you so much for the joyful wishes!
Fear not, Custard is doing great, and is next to me snoozling happily as I type. Still going strong, still cheerful! Sometimes getting stuck in the laying down position and having to bark for some help rolling or getting up, but ok! 
I swear I think he knows I need him now and he's not budging from my side yet. I am so thankful for him! Long may he remain with me 

Sarah

ps paula i bet sam is playing with my katie (and truffles, and maggie and treacle too. FOUR lovely girlfriends for Sam!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy Belated 15th Birthday Custard. I hope my 6 month old pup is able to follow his lead.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Happy, happy birthday, Custard! How handsome you are!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy belated 15th Birthday Custard!! 

You are an amazing boy, your mommy is so very lucky!!


----------

